
Dynamic DNS Registrator for Route 53 - greenpau
https://github.com/greenpau/dyndns
======
pickle-wizard
Nice. I've used Route53 for my dynamic DNS for years, and it worked well. I
just had a set of shell scripts that I wrote to update it. Nothing this fancy.

I did recently move my DNS to Azure because I get Azure credits with my MSDN
subscription. I do need to get around to building something for Azure.

